
Million-Dollar SaaS Companies, Which Have No… Offices - clubminsk
https://belitsoft.com/dedicated-developers-hire-dedicated-team/top-saas-remote-companies#top
======
philfreo
Close.io also fits nicely in that category as well. We actually started as a
more typical Silicon Valley startup but over the last few years transitioned
to now being a fully remote/distributed team (profitable with $X million ARR).

What I miss about being in-person is the unplanned conversations on the way to
lunch about a problem or feature idea, that otherwise may not have happened at
all.

But overall being remote has allowed our team to have better work/life
balance, have recruiting/hiring advantages [1], support our world-wide
customers better, and lead for more distraction-free work.

[1] We're currently looking for 1-2 senior engineers:
[http://jobs.close.io/?lever-source=hnsaasremote](http://jobs.close.io/?lever-
source=hnsaasremote)

------
subway
Articles, Which Have No.... Content

~~~
jaymzcampbell
I think that's a little unfair; there's:

* 10 individual companies mentioned

* a one sentence summary of the business itself

* A quote from someone involved in that company about remote working

* more than 1 link per company with resources about how they themselves deal with remote work

The site itself - it's visually very cluttered and it does itself no favours,
but it's a good one-page collection of links about remote work (many of which
I think have been discussed here before).

I have no affiliation or connection with this so no skin off my nose but to
say there's no content is a little flippant.

~~~
laverick
I agree. Even if it's a bit of a roundup post, there's limited material on
this stuff in general. Even small tidbits on process or philosophy are
helpful.

------
qwer
I know this goes against the usual attitude about remote work around here
but...

That flow-chart at the bottom is hilariously true. I've been a part of remote
work as both a manager and an engineer, and this is exactly how it is because
of different locations, the lo-fi aspect of existing remote collaboration
tools, and the activation energy required to communicate more often (and if
you're in different timezones, good luck to you!).

If you're an engineer that wants to really understand what you're trying to
build and why, or if you want to be part of the problem-identification stage
rather than just implementing someone's specs, this type of arrangement will
drive you insane.

Some engineers are perfectly happy with a detailed spec though. For them, I
completely understand the lure of remote work.

------
throwaway2016a
Incase anyone is curious or missed this like I did the first time around: the
metric they are using is ARR.

Which to be fair is not a whole lot of money so not having an office makes
sense. Once you pay for servers, marketing, and payroll you're probably not
left with much.

But also to be fair, most of these companies are quite a bit more than $1
million ARR.

